
How I stopped procrastinating, learned to code, and launched my first product - lynnetye
https://www.indiehackers.com/@lynnetye/how-i-went-from-indie-lurker-to-indie-hacker-d1042ffa5f
======
Dryken
Thank you for that post ! It answered some questions and corrected some
misconceptions I had.

I wish you the best for the rest of your adventure :)

~~~
lynnetye
If it was helpful for one person, it was worth writing :)

